# bison brisket



## jetwrench34 (Nov 3, 2011)

any one try smoking bison brisket thinking about doing one just like to hear how it when how long it took at what temp thanks Dan


----------



## turnip (Nov 3, 2011)

This is what I'd do (but I've only done one brisket, so take this for what it's worth!).

Bison is generally quite a bit leaner than cow.  Cow brisket tends to be dry if not smoked right, so bison brisket would probably be even worse in this regard.

I'd wrap it in bacon, smoke at 250 till you hit 160 internal, then foil it and continue smoking to 200 (or when a probe slides through the brisket with no resistance).

Again, I have little experience, so take this fwiw.  Good luck!


----------



## eman (Nov 3, 2011)

did some buffalo at the SELA gathering last weekend. VERY lean like venison.

 I sliced it thin and did kabobs over high heat .

 Really don't know how it would be on the low an slow w/ no fat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

If you already have the bison, I would be interested to see how it comes out, but being so lean I would think it would not be a good choice for low & slow unless you put about 5 lbs. of bacon on it to keep it from drying out.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 3, 2011)

Al, 

You say five pounds of bacon like its a bad thing?!  

All kidding aside, I agree that it would be hard to keep it moist.  You could brine it into a corned bison.  Might help, but not sure.  Of course it is a completely different end product.

Bigfish


----------



## doggone bbq (Sep 25, 2012)

Just noticed this thread, hopefully someone still is looking.  I did one, or part of one this past weekend.  It weighed a whopping two pounds.  The guy at the meat shop told me the largest he could get would be about 6lbs, nothing like you get with beef.  At $8.85/lb two lbs is all I wanted to experiment with so I took one of his smaller ones.  It had basically no fat on it, just a see-through cap and very little marbling..

I rubbed it with just Montreal Steak Seasoning, smoked it with hickory at 250 for about an hour and a half and then wrapped it and left it on for another hour and a half up to an internal of 200.  I pulled it off mt Weber, rested it for 20 minutes and opened it up.  To my surprise, there was quite a bit of juice in the foil.  Flavor was fantastic, a little tangy and gamey compared to beef.  Texture was a little dry, and tougher than my usual beef brisket but very edible.

I'd do one again if the situation presented itself but I'll try mesquite and closer to 200 degrees next time.


----------

